# Lathes gone Phutt !



## Babba (Oct 2, 2010)

Went to switch on my Seig CQ6230B lathe yesterday & it immediately went sizzle/phutt.

I know absolutely nothing about lektronix & as you'd need to be a contortionist to get at the electronics control box I'm reluctant to get a man in.

It would mean A LOT of work to reposition the lathe.

I can confirm it's getting power in as the DRO is working but the rest is electrically dead, strangely the circuit breakers in the control box or my workshop didn't deploy?

I've had a good look using a mirror (it really is that tight) & took a few photo's but cannot see anything obviously burnt/scorched or any loose wires.

Would it be best to start with looking at the transformer? I can invest the time it will take to take it out but can it be bench tested to confirm if it's the culprit.

Any help/advice would be much appreciated, I'm really NOT looking forward to having to move the lathe to get proper access.


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 2, 2010)

Does it have a quick blow fuse on the machine, that would be my first place to look.

Jason


----------



## Babba (Oct 2, 2010)

Jasonb  said:
			
		

> Does it have a quick blow fuse on the machine, that would be my first place to look.
> 
> Jason



I've looked but cannot see anything obvious, the Chinglish manual has a laffable interpretation of possibly some other machines wiring diagram which doesn't indicate any fuses.

I'm assuming that the circuit breakers is all there is.


----------

